
Shopify Tumbles After Citron Calls the Company a ‘Get-Rich-Quick Scheme’ - petethomas
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-10-04/shopify-tumbles-as-citron-calls-company-get-rich-quick-scheme
======
rcar1046
Comparing a company that gives individuals and small businesses the easiest
path, to date, to launch an online presence to reach consumers directly, to a
pyramid scheme is ridiculous and transparent when coming from someone who has
publicly shorted the stock.

If you're paying attention, there is definitely a trend of smaller individual
makers creating successful products and companies around those products that
would otherwise not have been possible to bring to market without the ease
which Shopify's platform provides.

Citron's report, bases much of their scare tactic on...a Google search? While
I do agree Shopify might need to get a tighter control on their affiliates
(every affilate marketing program runs into this problem in the beginning) and
how they're promoting Shopify, comparing Shopify to Herbalife is ridiculous
and a transparent attempt on Citron's part.

Andrew Left's rant (with his used car salesman delivery) and the report
([http://www.citronresearch.com/citron-exposes-the-dark-
side-o...](http://www.citronresearch.com/citron-exposes-the-dark-side-of-
shopify/)) in general reeks more of bad affiliate marketing on his part than
anything he presents against Shopify. The report itself resembles a classic
long form sale page more than a reputable report on a company's prospects.

It's unfortunate the market reacts to such stupidity and he's able to profit
off of it.

------
NicoJuicy
This is really weird. I am in a lot of ecom groups and it's ALL shopify...
Nothing else

------
metalliqaz
Step 1: Short X stock

Step 2: Trash talk company X

Step 3: Profit!

It must be great having such a strong bully pulpit when you're in the business
of shorting stocks. Hard to believe this doesn't worry regulators at all.

------
acchow
Does anyone have any more information about Citron Research. Have they made
ridiculous claims that turned out to be true in the past?

~~~
propter_hoc
Yes. He's quite well known and respected. Here's a profile the New York Times
did of him last year: [https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/06/08/magazine/the-
bounty-hu...](https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/06/08/magazine/the-bounty-
hunter-of-wall-street.html)

He's often been right, but like any investor, he's also often been wrong, of
course.

